# Horrible Situation



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

please read the thread "I'm lost & Scared and is to history.
Could the reoccurrence of depression be a cause of this behaviour? She refuses to acknowledge the case and states that depression is a product of your environment and that the medication only masks the symptons...is this true?
I noticed changes in her when she started to wean off the meds around 3 months ago and then it all came to a screeching halt on the 23rd Dec when she told me she didnt love me anymore......we mad love thre previous week and she told me she loved me???? There is no other person involved. She refuses to see a marriage councillor and says its all my fault. Is this a symptom of depression and if so what can I do as she wont talk with me or see a councillor. She has moved in with her parents and taken the kids. I love my family so much and I am so desparate to get them back but have no answers or ideas. Can some please help?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I sent you a private message.


----------

